# Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Farecla Professional G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax is a new wax which contains selected hydrocarbons, microwaxes and high grade carnauba wax that form a protective layer and a high gloss finish over the surface of your car's paintwork. This protection will last for up to six months.

*

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?
Black Nissan Tiida

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

I thought the wax surprised me if I'm honest. I've used Farecla in the past and haven't been hugely taken by in, I've not used any in years really. I didn't have huge expectations nor did I know very much about the wax itself.

I prepped the car as usual with a wash and a light paint cleanse as the car really needed a clean surface (to be fair it needs a polish).

I applied the wax with the supplied applicator. The applicator is not to be overlook, I thought it was a superb wax applicator. It's hard to talk much about the tool for applying the wax but the black waffle pad really made it a breeze.

The wax itself felt quite oily in itself application which leads to it spreading well over the paint surface - aided by the applicator. I allowed it to dry to a haze which only took a few minutes in the heat we've had this weekend.

I buffed off with a fresh microfiber and was left with a really clear glossy finish. This really surprised me as I really liked using it thought the end product was great.

No before pictures as I had 4 cars to do this day!

Afters:







Scuttle not yet restored in this picture...




Beading:







PROS
-Seriously easy to use
-Comes with a great applicator
-Good durability

CONS
Didn't really feel there was any, if anything I'd say make sure and apply thin layers, where it is over-applied and not dried it can be tricky on buffing.

Thanks to Farecla for supplying the product.*


----------

